# SHARK Snuggle Sack



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I made this shark snuggle sack on a whim today. Thought it was a cute idea. No pattern, just kind of went off the top of my head, whatever I came up with. If you guys are interested in getting one made, just PM me 










Ote is more interested in playing with the "fin" then snuggling inside though. 










LOL, hopefully soon she will realize that the inside is super comfy!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Omg that is so cute! You are so creative!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thats really creative. Great job doing it without any pattern.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

It's so very cute. I really need to get sewing again. I've been lazy to get my things out of boxes after I moved, but I have so many ideas in my head.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

you should start making paterns and selling them..... great job!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aly that is adorable!!!  Great job! 
Can't wait to see what you are going to make next, every week it's something exciting!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Very cute idea, i love it !!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats such a funny idea and it turned out great!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I would love to have one made!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I love it!!! So cute!! Great Job!! You might have to put her inside to show her there's an inside comfy place.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha that is so cute!!! Maybe you could take one of those flexible plastic hoops they use for crafts and sew it into his mouth so his mouth is open for the dog to crawl into!!! LOL!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> ha ha that is so cute!!! Maybe you could take one of those flexible plastic hoops they use for crafts and sew it into his mouth so his mouth is open for the dog to crawl into!!! LOL!


That's a good idea!!!! Ote finally went in it and snuggled this morning!!! I got a couple cute pictures, will have to post later. Looks like she is being "eaten" by a shark  Mojo just thinks that the entire thing is a toy. LOL. He was dragging it around and pouncing on it! I guess Bulldog/Boxer/Pugs are not meant to sleep in snuggle sacks. LOL


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

that is so cool!!!  lol it mite be a good idea for tills as she LOVES going undercovers ect. lol


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Cute! That would be great for us down here in Florida!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a cute snuggle sack.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

oh my! That's so cute! if you could make a little smaller version of it, I'd love to have one for my ferrets. Lacey would probably just roll her chi eyes at me if I gave one to her (like she does with everything else). LOL


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> that is so cool!!!  lol it mite be a good idea for tills as she LOVES going undercovers ect. lol


LOL I will have to make her one!



Pookypeds said:


> Cute! That would be great for us down here in Florida!


It would be!!!! LOL, I could try and do an alligator one too, how cool would that be?!



LaceyGirl said:


> oh my! That's so cute! if you could make a little smaller version of it, I'd love to have one for my ferrets. Lacey would probably just roll her chi eyes at me if I gave one to her (like she does with everything else). LOL


This one is about 35 L x 25 W - what size would you suggest for the ferrets?


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

proudpeyotemama said:


> This one is about 35 L x 25 W - what size would you suggest for the ferrets?


Hmm maybe around 24L x 14W? Somewhere in that range. I have chunky monkeys for ferrets, but they tend to burrow and curl into a teeny ball of fluff somehow. They like small sleepy sacks. 

I still chuckle over how big the furkids are compared to Lacey. She weighs 3.12, Fender Bender is about 3.2/3.3 lb and Caedmon is almost 4 pounds.


----------

